# cutting bars down: hacksaw or pipe cutter?



## shanem (Apr 15, 2008)

What's best for cutting down an aluminum bar? A pipe cutter or hacksaw with a steerer tube cutting guide?


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

id use a hacksaw, i dont think ive seen a pipe cutter that cuts thru metal easily...


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I've tried both. The hacksaw definitely does a better job. I put masking tape around the bar where I want to cut. That way I know I have a nice, straight cut. I always clean it up with a file. I've also used a cut off wheel (like dremel or air tool). That tool makes an even nicer cut but takes a bit more work to get the tool out and things set up. Good luck with that. Take some pictures and show us your work and what you find. Aloha!


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Hacksaw with a guide is definitely faster. I have found that a sharp, well oiled pipe cutter with cutting fluid, however, leaves a nicer initial cut, with less cleanup. It also takes 5-10x longer.

As for which works better...which tool do you have, and that is your answer. Both will do a good job of cutting down pipe.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I've always used a pipe cutter. Seems to leave a really smooth and accurate cut, although a fine-tooth file is nice for knocking-off the edge a bit.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

pipe cutter - simple, clean cuts and super quick.


----------



## lone ranger nh (Oct 19, 2011)

pipe cutter on the bike, hacksaw with guide off the bike


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

depends on the situation and how fast i need it done. most of the time is the hacksaw


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

Pipe cutter for aluminum hacksaw for carbon.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

For aluminum I always use a pipe cutter. It always give me a perfect cut and it's super easy to use.



hazardousmtb said:


> id use a hacksaw, i dont think ive seen a pipe cutter that cuts thru metal easily...


 Pipe cutters are made to cut through copper pipes, and have no problem with aluminum. If you had issues with one, you were either using the wrong thing, or you had a badly worn one.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

For aluminum, either will work fine. I've got a guide for the hacksaw, and it's easy to use, accurate and quick. It does require a file to clean up the cut though.


----------



## shanem (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. Both ways are an option for me. Think I'll go with the pipe cutter.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

shanem said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Both ways are an option for me. Think I'll go with the pipe cutter.


I've found the cheapest piece of crap available at your hardware store don't last too long. I went through three of them before I spent about $30 on a nicer one, and not only has it lasted, but it simply works better.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

bad mechanic said:


> I've found the cheapest piece of crap available at your hardware store don't last too long. I went through three of them before I spent about $30 on a nicer one, and not only has it lasted, but it simply works better.


Ditto. I used a cheap one and it started spiraling (inward of course) so I wound up taking more off than intended. Don't be chintzy on the hacksaw neither - the blade on mine went a little cockeyed and I couldn't get a straight cut. :madman:


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I just broke my crappy pipe cutter. Made it through three steerer tubes then exploded in my hands on the fourth. I don't trust myself with a hack saw so I think I'll be investing in a premium pipe cutter as well.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

use a hacksaw, put an old lock on grip with alloy clamp on the right spot (odi), n use that as a cutting guide, this is a great method, n does the trick every time, give it a file n shes sweet.......


----------



## Bidwell (May 24, 2012)

bad mechanic said:


> For aluminum I always use a pipe cutter. It always give me a perfect cut and it's super easy to use.
> 
> Pipe cutters are made to cut through copper pipes, and have no problem with aluminum. If you had issues with one, you were either using the wrong thing, or you had a badly worn one.


Tubing cutters are made for copper/aluminum tubing. Pipe cutters, 1, 2, 3 and 4 wheel cutters are made for pipe.

I would use my Sawzall followed by an aluminum file, then fine paper. A cheapo tube cutter should work.....a few times. (plumber for 42 yrs)


----------



## derick21 (Aug 5, 2012)

Using either a pipe cutter or hacksaw for the aluminum will work fine. But for a carbon, hacksaw would be better. It is easier and faster to use.


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

I mark with masking tape and then hacksaw. I then use a grinding bit on my rotary tool to round off the edges.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

ColorVoyeur said:


> I mark with masking tape and then hacksaw. I then use a grinding bit on my rotary tool to round off the edges.


Don't do this with carbon fiber. The grinding will release a lot of carbon dust into the air which is unhealthy to breath in.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pipe cutter for alum handlebars, hacksaw or sawzall w/ metal blade (and a guide) for carbon anything or steerer tubes.


----------

